# White betta from petco! Eeek!



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Ok, this morning I said "Alissa, no more male bettas." (I have one male and a female sorority tank). But my dream has always been to have a white half moon. So today I went to petco to grab some food and another female betta because the girls have been fighting ever since Zippy died. I thought if I got another female the aggression would be spread out. (It's working) but as I was searching through the bettas I stop dead. There was a BEAUTIFUL delta, pure white male betta. I nearly died. So I called my dad and begged. At first he was mad, but said yes. When I brought my new fishie home, I acted normal and he kinda forgot that he was mad.  So I am not getting any more fish, but it was worth it for him. PICS!! 

View attachment 19439

View attachment 19440

View attachment 19441

View attachment 19442



Note: The pics don't do him justice. He's really beautiful!!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Cute!!)


----------



## MizzVamp115 (Oct 2, 2010)

He's pretty! Congrats on your find!


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

You should name him "Cocaine" since he's snow white and also your addiction lol. He's a beauty!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Woow, thats pretty deep!! Good name though )


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks!!! lol I really want to name him something like "moon light" or "milk" but both sound too cheesy. XD I'm playing around with the Japanese names, though. I really hope he's a bubble nest builder!!! Casanova doesn't build any. :/


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Gorgeous fish!
But the first thing that just crossed my mind was...
"I'm gonna laugh my butt off when he marbles on you. lol"


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> Gorgeous fish!
> But the first thing that just crossed my mind was...
> "I'm gonna laugh my butt off when he marbles on you. lol"


LOL same thought here!

But he is really pretty, and a GREAT find at Petco. :-D


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

metalbetta said:


> "I'm gonna laugh my butt off when he marbles on you. lol"


Yuup xD Sorry! Hopefully he'll prove out to be white, but a lot of time those pristine bettas end up changing colors like madmen within a couple of days or weeks. He's beautiful, though, and marbles are possibly some of the funnest bettas to have!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

URGH!! really? D: Well, he will be mostly white then.  But I'm still REALLY hoping for anything close to an off-white.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Is Casper a good name??


----------



## TaylorW (Sep 4, 2010)

Aww, Casper!! I love that!!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

lol Thats cute!!! Well, no sighns of marble yet!!! But he sure does love his new tank!!! It's black gravel, a fake stone thing and leaves, plus a betta hamock. He's SOO much more active!!!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Can you post a pic of them tank?? I would love to see it!! )


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Sure!!! Let me see If I can grab someone's camera...


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Cant wait to see!)


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Heres his tank!!!  
View attachment 19509



Sorry about the quality, I assure you, it looks much cooler in real life!!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

*Ps. It's a 3 gallon petco pet keeper thing, with a heater. *


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Love it!!) haha I want one of those decors so bad! Just cant seem to find them (


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Which one? I got them all at Petsmart, minus the fish who was from Petco.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Oh, its from petsmart?? Ty for letting me know )


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

No problem!! Yeah, I find that Petsmart's the best for decorating your tank, and Petco is the best place for the fish themselves. At least in my area.


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a pretty white female!!! shes kiko got her from my LFS


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

My petco, isnt really a good place for buying fish, or at least the only one i bought from there just died this morning (. I only made a quick glance at petsmarts bettas,because i was only looking for hms all they had were ct.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Thats the same with petsmart and Pet World. Petco is just plain dangerous to go because they have gorgeous fish. When I picked up my little White guy, I also saw a beautiful red dragon halfmoon. I was like "OMGOMGOMG!!!"


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

TBH, I would literally faint if i saw a hm dragon at my petstore!My LFS only have veitails!!


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I know!!! I SOO wanted to get him, but I am now at my Max. :/


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

How many do you have?


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I have two males and a 14 gallon sorority. Actually, it's not my max, it's my Dad's. Well, according to him my max is the 14 gallon, so to him, I'm WAY over my max!!


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

Just get a 2g hex from meijer or something, thats what I would do. But i would only do that if i saw a great deal on a beautiful hm... ) Hms are my only exception)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J7J_IWUhls


----------



## bettamaxx (Sep 11, 2010)

wow


----------



## DazzleKitty (Nov 9, 2010)

I normally prefer rainbow colors but after seeing several different pics of white bettas now, I am starting to really like them. Maybe someday I'll get one. But I have enough to keep my busy with my one betta right now, lol.

Congrats on the betta, though! He's really cool.


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Fawnleaf said:


> No problem!! Yeah, I find that Petsmart's the best for decorating your tank, and Petco is the best place for the fish themselves. At least in my area.


Bwhaha my petcos and petsmarts are the SAME way here. I do all my shopping at petsmart unless it is to buy a betta. but petsmart's other fish are all way better than petco's. very wierd.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

OMG!!! Thats exactly like mine!!!  All the guppies and gold fish are gorgeous, and even in the right sized tanks, but the bettas are horrible!! lol Thats odd!


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

He's beautiful!,

He may just surprise you and stay snow white,
I have some and they stayed all white, of course they we're my own young born here ,

I must say white is my favorite ones in the entire bunch.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Me too!!  The only part of him that is not white is a spot on his tail and a small streak through his "belly" fin.  lol


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Offtopic: I have that plant on the right side of your tank!

On Topic:
He is a beautiful Betta! My Petco sells beutiful bettas, too. I have yet to see a dragon though.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Petco's bettas are sometimes just as beautiful as the Auqabid ones, but they are kinda over flowing with them. :/ They have SOO many!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

He's so cute! Looks so much like my Janus, only with much nicer fins! Lol.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

lol thanks! still not marbling, I SOO hope he won't!!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

lol Fawnleaf I didn't mean to scare you, just a joke.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, really?  lol oops!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Everyone's white bettas are gorgeous! My PK girl Luthien has been with me for five months and hasn't marbled out or anything, still pure white. So there's hope your new guy will stay white too!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow he looks just like my white dragon delta I got at petco and mine actually has the same decoration house thing from petsmart and black gravel lol.My guy is name is the Japaneesse meaning for snow but I still like the name onion for a white one he is just so serious a goofy name doesn't fit him lol.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Wow!!! You have a WHITE DRAGON FROM PETCO? Thats soooo cool!!  I like Onion, it's cute and spunky!!! lol :-D


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

i seen lots of whites from petco


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

Really? Wow!!! I never have any!


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He needs to be named Onion


----------



## bettabreeder123 (Nov 7, 2010)

really nice betta. i wished i had one like that but i got a DT


----------

